# 06 Ariens Classic 8524 DLE



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

Guys and Girls, 

I may have posted elsewhere but I like my Ariens model 924118. I got it used off of Craiglist where it had been used only once. 

It has the 8.5 HP Tecumseh Snow King motor L-head. It starts and runs just fine, has electric start that I rarely use or need. In our last two storms it did a fine job of clearing the driveway. Honestly, I have no clue why I didn't get one sooner. 

The model that I wanted was the 8524 DLE that is made today. It is almost the same except is equipped with the auto disengage axle rather than my manual control knob (think of the old Ford Bronco with the locking hubs on the front wheel). 

The two things I have noticed about it was the high speed govenor surge and slipping belt on the traction drive. DonyBoy Youtube clued me in to the high speed governor adjustment and I decided to change the belts at season's end for safety. They are 8 years old at this point even though underused. In the meanwhile I have adjusted the slipping belt to make it run a wee bit tighter and no issues since. 

At the end of the season I always do the full maintenance routine such as oil, grease and fogging the cylinder with oil. I like to run the tank dry off of gasoline with Stabil in it for safety. 

I suspect that this boy will last a long time and do a great job for us. 
Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - Quickrick's Album: New to me Ariens 8524DLE

QuickRick


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

I had a Ariens Classic 8/24.I bought it new in 2004.My son needed a snow blower last year after we had a big storm here in CT,soooo dad said take mine  I will buy a new Ariens.Little did I know that they didn't make them like they used to


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

*Classic 8524*

Vmaxed

Looks like my machine in your driveway! How do you think that it is better than the new ones? 

Nice to hear that it's a good machine.

QR


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

The biggest difference is in the engine,your Tecumseh was made in the USA and most of the new Ariens motors are made in China


----------

